# Confirm ID of this flower please



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I am pretty sure I know what this is, but I'd like to get the answer from the "Crypt-perts". I hop ethis is clear enough...I have not had much exprerience photgraphing through foggy glass and did not want to uproot the plants or pluck off the flower...but if I must, then I must.










Same plant/flower...jsut moved soem leaves out of the way to let more light through:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

No ID's? Surely the picture isn't THAT hard to make out.  I think it is C. wendtii. Can aynone please confirm this (or correct me if it's not)?


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, maybe Wendtii or some hybrid, I use to have similar spathes of them.
Regards,

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

